# Key Access - What is it?



## Mat (Jun 28, 2004)

I was just wondering what 'Key Access' is and how it works.

From what I can tell it is some program that runs in the background, holding some sort of key that apps need to access in order to open.

Does anyone know how to remove it or disable it in any way?

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 28, 2004)

Do you mean Keychain Access?

It's for storing passwords.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 28, 2004)

I think you mean 'Keychain Access'. This is the utility that allows you to change settings for your keychain. And the keychain can be used to store the majority of your passwords to allow quick, reliable access to programs, mail, internet sites, most anything that requires password access.

From Keychain Access Help:
'About Keychains
You can use a keychain to keep track of passwords for applications, servers, and websites; cryptographic keys and X509 certificates; or even sensitive information unrelated to your computer, such as credit card numbers or personal identification numbers (PINs) for bank accounts.
When you connect to a network server, open an email account, or access any password-protected item that is keychain-aware, your keychain provides the password so you don't have to type it.
You start with a single keychain, which is created automatically the first time you log in to your Mac OS X user account. Your default keychain has the same password as your login password. This keychain is unlocked automatically when you log in to Mac OS X and is referred to in Keychain Access menus as the "login" keychain.
You can create different keychains to store passwords for different purposes (for example, one for work and one for online shopping) or make a copy of a keychain so you can take it with you to other computers.'

Why would you want to disable such a useful tool?


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2004)

Key Access

http://help.case.edu/key/softwarecenter/howto/key-m/view


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 28, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Key Access
> 
> http://help.case.edu/key/softwarecenter/howto/key-m/view



Good call, bobw!
Dose this have any other use other than through the Case Univ network?


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 28, 2004)

We used to have a custom build of Informed Filler here and the clients all had to have accounts on a Key Server and have Key Access to... uh access the Key Server.

I think we even had a keyed version of Microsoft Project (or was it Works? can't remember).

Anyway, it was a pretty big PITA...


----------



## moav (Jun 28, 2004)

A friend of mine use to go to case and I remember her using this with system 9. I never even thought about it but she was allowed to download full versions of different software but she did have this key access thing built in.  If I recall right she only had to download it once per semester and what ever programs they needed. She took engineering courses so had matlab and some other stuff. I do remember her having to actually being connected to the internet for the programs to work.  I think this is when Case was considered the best wired university a few years back.


----------

